# " "

## Arsela

!     .

       .  ""  11, 7  4  (  ).  ,       40%  (     ),     ,   ,   2-  .       ,         -   ?

 :   23 :  00.00  08.00,  1  (5     2 ).    - 35 .

   :
 7*35,00=245,00 -      
 +7*35,00=245,00 -      
 + 5*35,00*40%= 70,00 -    
 :560,00

        " " 
 ( +5*35,00*40%= 70,00 - :630,00),       

    ?

----------

...
   -  **  ,  **     ...

    , .. ,    ...

__ =  +  +  = (1 + 1 + 0.4) *  = 2.4 * 


__ =   +  +  + * =  (1 + 1 + 0.4 + 1*0.4) = 2.8 *

----------


## mln

*Arsela*,        ,   ()     .         -

----------

> *Arsela*,        ,   ()     .         -


   .             ...   . 
            .   ,    ...

----------

**,     ,      ...      ,    20% -   ...        ...   ,    ...

----------


## Arsela

. 
     -  ,  : -, -...         ,   "  "  ,   153 "...             " ,     -     -   
  - "" - -      ?

----------

*Arsela*,    ...

      ,  -   ...

 "  "        **...

     .    " "        ,   ** -...




> :
> 
>  -       ;
> 
> ,         , -          ;
> 
> ,   ( ), -          (  ( )     )   ( ),               ,           (  ( )     )   ( ),        .

----------

,    :
 ,   ,   07:30  19:45,   19:30  07:45.
  ""  ,            22:00  06:00,      .   ?
 ,        .

----------


## mln

.

    22  2008 . N 554
"          "

  154 
   :
,        
( 22   6 )  20  
  ( ( ),   
)       .


  .

----------


## mln

............ http://www.rg.ru/2008/07/30/nadbavka.html

----------

,        ,    ?     ?

----------


## mln

> ,        ,    ?     ?


   ,     . 96       22.00  06.00. 
**      8 .

----------


## mln

(20%) ,     (    ,     )        : 
-   
-   ,        (,     ) 
-

----------


## mln

. 423       ,       ,                 .      . ,   ,             35%    () (.        06.08.1990  313/14-9 "       "). 
      15  1999  377                       50     ( ). 
 ,      16  2000  155              -          ,     ,             -   35     ()       . 

             35-40%.

----------

> ,     . 96       22.00  06.00. 
> **      8 .


  )

----------

> **,     ,      ...      ,    20% -   ...        ...   ,    ...


, ,   .      ...     ...   -  ,   ! ,  .     ,  - .

----------

**,  :       ...     ,  ,       ...         ...

...  ,         ...

    ""  ...

----------

> **,  :       ...     ,  ,       ...         ...
> 
> ...  ,         ...
> 
>     ""  ...


,   ...  .   .  .
  " "  "  " -       ?
   ?

----------


## _

?
   :      100 ,        120 . (            100*1,2)



       13 ,      6  

1 :  (100*7+120*6) +    (100*7+120*6) +   (120*6)*0,2 = 2984 (  )

2 :  (100*13) +    (100*13) +   (100*6)*0,2*2=  2840 (   )

    2    ?

----------

:  (100*13) +    (100*13) +   (100*6)*0,2=2720.
 ,     -  (100*7+120*6) +    (100*7+120*6)=2840.    ...
...   .
    -  .   120     .

----------


## _

.   .    ,   -         ,          ,

----------

> .   .    ,   -         ,          ,


.   ?.    .      .    .  ,    .

----------

., 72.75 .    216 .      120 .      4 .  216 .  ()  216 12 %.      36 . 50 %

----------

**,       ... ..   :  ,       ?

 ...           ,   ?
  50%   ?

----------

> ...
>    -  **  ,  **     ...
> 
>     , .. ,    ...
> 
> __ =  +  +  = (1 + 1 + 0.4) *  = 2.4 *


,     -   ,  ,      ,    , ..  2,4?   ,   ,    ,   . :Smilie:      1,4,           .    .

----------

**,    ... ,     ...     2.8 -  ...

----------

> **,    ... ,     ...     2.8 -  ...


, .   , ...     ,        2.0 . :-/  :Smilie:    ?     , 2.0?

----------

> , 2.0?


.    ...   .



> .    .


-,       ,     ? :Wow:

----------

> .    ...   .
> 
> -,       ,     ?


, ! :Smilie:  , ,      1,4     2,0.  ,       ( 2,4) -  . 
 ,         ,    , : . ,       ,    .

----------

,    ,   ...

  ...    -  :
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...=PBI;SELDOCS=;

** 

_   .      .       .               .          .          ""    .    ?_

          ( 22  6 )    20%        (   22.07.2008 N 554).         ,     .              ( 96, 112, 153, 154  ).
  ,    ""   :



    (,    ),              ( 153, 154  ).

----------

,      :Smilie:  :
     ,            ( 22   6 )  20    .           . 

             40%-    .   . 153 .          . 



 22  2008 . N 554




    154        :

,            ( 22   6 )  20     ( ( ),    )       .



.

----------

...   2 + 0.4 = 2.4   ...

----------

- 1,4  - 2,8. ....

----------


## GSokolov

> - 1,4  - 2,8. ....


     ?      .         : ,   ,   .  - .

----------


## mln

> 


.154  - _            ,   ,       ,  .
_

----------


## GSokolov

*mln*,       .           40%  __ ,      .             ,        (),     "" **   ,    #33.

----------

> ?


, .  ?! :Wink: 



> :* ,   ,   .*  - .


       ... . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GSokolov

> ...


-,      " "  . :     200 ,   150 ,  ,   ?

----------

...       ...

----------


## mln

> ...


  ....

----------


## mln

**,            ,  ,   12.02.1987  194   ,                  . 
   ,   ....     .....   -20%,   - 40%

----------


## GSokolov

> ...


         ??? :Wow:

----------


## mln

....    2008.   ""....

----------

( ) +  + .    ,     .   9.00  22.00 ( . 13  ),   22.00  06.00   (8 ).      24   ?          24 . .

----------

00.00  24.00.        -  , () -       .     9.00  9.00  ,       00.00  09.00,  ,   ,    -  09.00  24.00.   9 ,   - 15.

----------

,      ?   161,44 (..) * 15 (.) =2421,6   161,44*15*2=4843,2.      .   .       .     .

----------

> .


    ?   ,     .



> .   .

----------

,           .   , .

----------

